
Show your professors that you're worth the investment - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2010/10/02/how-to-get-your-professors%e2%80%99-attention-or-how-to-get-the-coaching-and-mentorship-you-need/
======
lwhi
I don't like the focus of this article. I think it sidesteps the real issue -
which is 'develop a passion for your subject' - and suggests that success
would be very achievable for a student, if only the student managed to 'court'
their professor/s in the correct way.

I might be wrong, but I don't believe this is true.

Develop (and progress) a passion for your subject, and everything will fall
into place.

~~~
spne
I partially disagree. I think in a graduate program at least (esp. one that
requires close relationships with faculty, like a PhD), it is reasonable to
assume that most of the student are passionate about their subject. But
professors have limited time, and the article is correct that the approach
matters when trying to get attention from faculty. As the article argues,
proving that you are not wasting their time is key for professors to decide
how to allocate their time spent working with students.

------
Tycho
To be honest I can't really relate to this whole extra-help from
professors/lecturers business. Nobody's going to magically make you understand
something. Your best option is to come up with some specific questions which
you figure are key to advancing your comprehension - but actually there's many
places to go for those answers. If I was looking for feedback on a large
(extra-curricular) project I would at least prototype it or draft it before
asking for an appointment. I guess I'd just feel sort of embarrassed asking
something to the effect of "i've got no idea where to start, I _need_ your
guidance." On the other hand, maybe that's been a hinderance to my (academic)
career. Shrug.

------
tomjen3
This goes for pretty much anything too - to get people to use your website,
show them that it is worth their investment. To get people to join you in
cause X show them that it is worth it for them.

